# GÓC SÁNG TẠO > Khu vực lập trình > C/C++ >  lênh xoa màn hình

## noithatdn

-mình thư dùng lệnh clrscr(); và lệnh system("cls"); để xoa màn hình nhưng không được 
-bạn nào giúp mình với,mình dùng c free để lập trình 
-thanks

----------


## seotheanhgroup

bóa tay

----------


## hoaican

Chịu thôi ko bít chỉ làm sao được !

----------


## phanloi711

đầu chương trình bạn có dùng lệnh uses crt; ko bạn sau đó mới dùng clrscr thi mới dc chứ bạn

----------


## quangminh01

trong C , neu su dung lenh clrscr(); ma ko duoc. thi chac ban chua khai bao thu vien #include<conio.h> roi day

----------


## gaunhoiboom

Nếu trong C chúng ta khai báo thư viện "conio.h" thì trong C-free thì khác,thay ví viết clrscr() thì viết là void/int clrscr() là ok ngay thui.chúc vui nhé

----------


## tranthinguyen1093

có thể bản C-free của bạn bị lỗi

----------

